

Ask HN: How many job offers / rejections did you get? - Samubie
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1ygsGEL1zSBUKbmY43t5mZ3BzF3HzP6on2aci_2bEJoc/viewform?usp=send_form

======
joefkelley
I think my situation might not quite fit this survey, and I'm wondering if
it's common enough to skew the results.

I interned at a company the summer before my senior year, and they gave me a
full-time offer at the end. That meant I only considered companies that I
would prefer over my internship company. I liked that company quite a bit, so
I ended up only applying to 2 others, and got 1 offer, 1 rejection.

Had I not had that internship-turned-offer, I'm sure I would have applied to
many more, and since the bar for the company would have been lower, I think my
overall offer rate could have possibly been higher.

------
jy1
What is defined as rejected?

